# TS within 1-2 hrs of Copenhagen Denmark



## toofine46 (Dec 22, 2008)

Looking for info on any TS that is close to Copenhagen Denmark.  Thanks


----------



## eal (Dec 22, 2008)

The new RCI search feature lets you find timeshares on a map, which I found very helpful the other day when looking for Denmark timeshares.

Here is a link (Copenhagen appears as "Kobenhavn" on the map)

http://www.rci.com/RCI/RCIW/RCIW_in...CI_RDGSearchResults&body=RCI_RDGSearchResults


----------



## Laurie (Dec 22, 2008)

Feriecentret Rågeleje Klit (RCI #2056) is within that distance, and I have a review written here at TUG. We liked it a lot.


----------

